# Male 6 month kitten mounting his brother



## Jinker100 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, I have two kittens who are around 6.5 months old who are male litter mates. They have not been neutured yet.

The other day, I caught one of them, shall we say, "mounting" his sleeping brother... 

This is the first time I've seen this happen so don't know if it's a regular thing! The one who was doing the mounting, seems to be the more dominant kitten.

Is this normal???


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, it's perfectly normal and an indication that they need to be castrated ASAP


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi, I would say its completely normal, most animals do it - males and females. 
As you say trying to be the dominant one. If I were you I would have them neutered ASAP, stop any scrapping.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes I'm a fraid it's time for the snip The sooner the better.They are at the right age and it is a very quick and simple op.


----------



## Jinker100 (Dec 19, 2011)

Phew... I thought I may have a gay, incestious cat on my hands!!!

They are booked into the Vet for February to get the snip! Timings of holidays and cash and things meant that last months vet appointment was postponed! 

Thanks for your help! :thumbup1:


----------



## cariad65 (Dec 26, 2011)

yes unfortunately it time to get them to the vets, we had a tom before we got these 2 he was soo vicious, he always went to attack me, so get him done after about 6 weeks, when all his hormones were used up, he was as soft as they come none of the neighbours could understand how such a big tom was soo soft, his temperament was lovely after the snip.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

It wont be much longer before our newest lad has his trip for the snip too, we do try to leave it as long as possible, he has already shown a little intrest in our girl here and we dont want that happening lol........Chris


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think we NEED to see how he has grown Chris!

btw - what shows are you doing next - ours is the celtic lh and slh, will you be there?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

spid said:


> I think we NEED to see how he has grown Chris!
> 
> btw - what shows are you doing next - ours is the celtic lh and slh, will you be there?


hi sSpid i just put pic of him and Alfie on pics page.yes we should be at the Celtic show ............Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Our last show was the Supreme ....so we are getting withdrawl symptoms here now hahahahahaha


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

We did the Maidstone and Medway - were the only RagaMuffin there! I've really caught the bug!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

spid said:


> We did the Maidstone and Medway - were the only RagaMuffin there! I've really caught the bug!


Good lol, you will be ok come the new year then , theres plenty for you to attend in first couple of months .Chris


----------

